# Punctures - Pun Pictures. You being silly



## Real Observer (Jun 16, 2015)

Didn't find any topic like that here so I created it. Basically I often liek to take pictures that are in some goofy way funny. Recently I came to this bus stop and coudn't resist.


----------

